# She has tasted blood



## brian (Sep 25, 2013)

I have 4 chickens in the coop 3 of them have got frost bite on their feet. With the open wounds she has been pecking that the feet of the other hens. I have moved her into a separate spot then put her with 2 other hens to see how she would respond and she had pecked one if them till her foot started to bleed. I have moved her back by her self, but how can I get her to stop peck at the others feet?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Have her join the noodles for supper.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Blu Kote or anti pic sprayed on the affected birds' feet should put a stop to it.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Have her join the noodles for supper.


 he he he , your bad


----------

